
Bill Gates's First Job - hvo
http://www.theatlantic.com/notes/2015/10/bill-gates-first-real-job/409084/?utm_source=SFTwitter&amp;single_page=true
======
NickHaflinger
According to 'The Innovators', the early Gates negotiated a non-exclusive
license for the use of his sisters catchers mitt :)

[http://www.amazon.com/The-Innovators-Hackers-Geniuses-
Revolu...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Innovators-Hackers-Geniuses-
Revolution/dp/147670869X)

------
hvo
The full interview here
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/11/we-
need-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/11/we-need-an-
energy-miracle/407881/)

